# Trevanian (Rodney Whitaker).



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051218/NEWS06/512180491/1005/ENTERTAINMENT
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/17/arts/17trevanian.html

Rodney Whitaker, best known by the pen name Trevanian, died Wednesday. He was the author of _The Eiger Sanction_ (made into a Clint Eastwood movie), _The Summer of Katya_ (film version in production), and _Shibumi_ (in development as a motion picture).

The martial arts figured into many of these novels. Savate makes a brief appearance in _The Summer of Katya_; _The Eiger Sanction_ and its sequel, _The Loo Sanction_, both feature the main character, an American art professor-slash-assassin, defeating trained martial artists with his street fighting knowledge. (When tested for the martial arts part of his training in the second book, he defeats the instructor with a surprise attack and is given the rating "not qualified, but passed".) But _Shibumi _is focused on a Western-born, Japanese-raised assassin in the Ninja style (though again, with a self-training twist), somewhat reminscent of the Nicholas Linnear novels, and so has a more consistent martial arts presence.

 I have read all of those books plus _The Main_, and I have _Incident at_ _Twenty-Mile_ on my shelf waiting to be read. I can definitely recommend any of them, and I especially recommend _Shibumi _ to the martial artist.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2005)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 18, 2005)

read much of his works  he will be missed

   .


----------

